

How Google will enter in the trucking industry - hector_ka
http://www.robogaia.com/how-google-will-enter-in-the-trucking-industry.html#/

======
beatgammit
"Google’s mission is to organize the world’s information and make it
universally accessible and useful."

I guess trucking can be considered "information"...

